# 2 Motor´s



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

If you have two motors and two controllers and two wheels that are not sharing a driveshaft (direct chain driven or something) you can use two throttle pots to control the motors and drive it like a tank.


----------



## amdnox (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha yeah but i dont want to build a TANK ^^ 

This is a Small Carrier for tools to transport them to the Garden and so on this vehicle is about 80kg light and so on it´s no TANK ^^


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Are you sure you don't WANT to build a tank?

I don't need to, nor have the $ to do so...but I definitely want to build a tank.

How is this carrier to be driven (steering)? And how do the motors connect to the drive wheels?


----------



## amdnox (Aug 6, 2011)

It´s easy it´s that kind of HUB Motor 
http://sak-craft.up.seesaa.net/image/11.jpg

Not exaktly this one but the typ is the same so i only have to put them into the Vehicle and connect this 2 Kabel´s to the controller ! 

No chain or something ! 
So now i don´t know if i drive and want to Turn if bothe Motor´s drive the same speed or does 1 Motor reduce his speed because they don´t have pysicly connection ?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Is to be remotely controlled, with or without a control cable or ride on?

If remote controlled then you could have two thottles, one for each wheel and it will steer by varying the wheel speeds and have the front wheels castoring freely.

If ride on then you do not need to control the motors independently and so one controller, or two with linked throttle pots, would do fine.


----------



## amdnox (Aug 6, 2011)

It´s controlled like a QUAD so you have a handlebar with a throttle a Brack handle and so on !


----------

